# NSW & GTPs...



## pythoninfinite (Jul 29, 2016)

Just wondering - in conversation with Waterrat a couple of weeks ago, he mentioned that NSW was only allowing the import of Aussie GTPs into this state now, and I saw somewhere else a similar condition being applied in departmental correspondence. Does anyone know when this restriction came into being, and what its purpose is, given the very high number of New Guinea animals historically here now? Is it part of a crackdown on Morelia of dubious heritage generally?

As many of the imports from other states would be yellow babies, how does OEH propose to police this? Just curious.

Jamie


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 29, 2016)

Jamie, no one knows what the purpose is of this ridiculous restriction is. Not only there are thousands of non-native GTPs already in NSW collections , they can still be imported from other states. It just doesn't make sense. The NSW NPWS now requires a copy of the Qld breeder's signed licence including the table of "schedules". Given the format of Qld Rec licence, no one can figure out whether the breeder has real native GTPs or not. It looks like just another bureaucratic blunder that will complicate things with no gain. 

cheers
Michael


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't know how they propose to police imports of snakes that are indistinguishable from others with New Guinea provenance - will they come & check 12 months later when the animal/s have coloured up? Is it only imports from Queensland that they're concerned about, since I think it's only Queensland that distinguishes between Aussie and "overseas" provenance. Seems to me if it's Morelia viridis, it's Morelia viridis. Very odd. It would be nice if they explained where these bureaucratic complexities came from and what purpose they're meant to serve...

Jamie


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 30, 2016)

come on Jamie , you know boofocrats don't need to explain themselves or their sometimes ridiculous decisions.
The RTA comes to mind,they upgrade roads and then lower the speed limit on the improved section and keep the higher limit on unimproved sections. *** ??????


----------



## Wokka (Jul 30, 2016)

Colloquially with the ATO you are guilty until you prove your innocence. Perhaps the NSW NPWS is taking the same approach and expects the licence holder to prove they are right, rather that NSW NPWS proving they are wrong.I am sure that there are "wild" New Guinea GPTs in the Australian bush now , which could "pollute" the native Australian GTPs, so how does someone prove an animals origins without unique identification of every captive animal.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 30, 2016)

Wokka said:


> I am sure that there are "wild" New Guinea GPTs in the Australian bush now , which could "pollute" the native Australian GTPs,



Mate, how can you sure about this? Considering that they would have to be released at Iron / MacIlwraith Ranges, to cause any problems. I strongly doubt even the biggest idiot wouldn't do that. Anywhere else "in the bush", e.g. the Wet Tropics, they wouldn't find mates to reproduce.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 30, 2016)

Haven't you seen Jurassic Park? "Life, finds a way"


----------



## Wokka (Jul 30, 2016)

Waterrat said:


> Mate, how can you sure about this? Considering that they would have to be released at Iron / MacIlwraith Ranges, to cause any problems. I strongly doubt even the biggest idiot wouldn't do that. Anywhere else "in the bush", e.g. the Wet Tropics, they wouldn't find mates to reproduce.[/QUote}_I take that back. There are no idiots in Australia and no chance that NG GTPs could have moved by natural methods between New Guinea and Iron Ranges over the last 10,000 years._


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2016)

Probably left yourself open for debate with the use of the words "sure" and "now" Wokka.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 30, 2016)

Wokka said:


> Waterrat said:
> 
> 
> > _no chance that NG GTPs could have moved by natural methods between New Guinea and Iron Ranges over the last 10,000 years._
> ...


----------

